# anyone know anything about prop'ing cacti?



## Gilraen Took (Apr 19, 2007)

I've got 2 large-ish plants in a window planter that I want to take a cutting of each of and then sell/give away the "parent" plants since I need more room(heh, I know the cuttings will get bigger, but I need to get a lot less stuff for the meanwhile and they have been pretty slow growers for me so far.) They're nearly identical, so I'm assuming I'd propagate them the same way, but don't have any idea how to without killing the parent and cutting plants. Any ideas?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I see a couple of different types in the photo. Which ones are you thinking about?

I'm a big cactus/succulent junkie, so we can talk....


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

If you break them up at any joint and just stick the end in the soil they will send out roots and grow. Succulents are some of the easiest plants to propagate. Each piece broken off will take root and grow into a new plant. It's just like our stem plants in the tank. You cut the tops off and replant them. 

One word of caution. Don't keep the soil any wetter than you would for the parent plant. What's good for the parent plant is also good for the broken off piece. Enjoy all your babies!


----------



## Gilraen Took (Apr 19, 2007)

Just the two that the picture is focused on. The one with the really long spines and the one that looks a lot like it. I want to give away the parent plants(trying to make more room, though I know they'll still grow to be about that size) and just keep a cutting of each until we have more room to spare. The little one off to the side is staying in one piece 

Tex Gal, do I need to keep them propped up any special way, or just shove the bottom part of the cut off part in the soil?

Ps, after I cut a piece for myself off anyone want either of them? I've got those two and a couple of the "old man" sorts that I want to not have anymore <_<


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Just shove the end in the dirt and the cactus will do the rest. You don't need to push them in deep. They will send out a tapping root which will grow down to anchor it and then it will send out feeder roots. I'm surprised a piece hasn't broken off by itself before this and just rooted as it lay on the grass.


----------

